# Dental assistant jobs for overseas dentist



## Nikki0492 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello everyone, i am new to this forum . I am a dentist in india , preparing for australian dental council exam part 1 . I was thinking if i can get a job in Melbourne , as a dental assistant till the time i clear my adc exams . Is that possible ? If yes how can i go about it ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nikki0492 said:


> Hello work visa
> everyone, i am new to this forum . I am a dentist in india , preparing for australian dental council exam part 1 . I was thinking if i can get a job in Melbourne , as a dental assistant till the time i clear my adc exams . Is that possible ? If yes how can i go about it ?
> Thanks in advance


Do you have a visa that allows you to work in Australia?


----------

